# Wasserpflanzen entsorgen



## Jule69 (28. Sep. 2013)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich selten aktiv hier im Forum bin, aber ihr habt mir im Frühjahr so geholfen, dass ich eigentlich ohne weitere Hilfe klarkam. Mein Miniteich war wunderschön dieses Jahr, ich hatte zwar ein paar Algen, aber nur am Rand, das restliche Wasser war voll ok und Besucher hatte ich ohne Ende, genau so wollte ich es haben. Doch jetzt steht der Winter vor der Tür und ich weiß nicht genau, was ich mit all meinen Wasserpflanzen machen soll. Wer ist wirklich winterhart und kommt im nächsten Frühjahr wieder und wer sollte lieber aus dem Teich entfernt werden, bevor er zu Boden sinkt und wieder Nährstoff bildet? Ich habe __ Bachbunge, __ Kalmus, __ Igelkolben, __ Wasserfeder, __ Krebsschere, Wasserhyazinthe, __ Blumenbinse und __ Hechtkraut. Bei den anderen konnte ich schon ermitteln, dass sie wiederkommen. Und was ist mit der  Nympaea Laydeckeri ? Muss ich die in einem Wassereimer in den Keller packen? 
Fragen über Fragen, ich hoffe, dass diese Fragen nicht schon in einem anderen Fred behandelt wurden, hatte geschaut, doch nichts Entsprechendes gefunden...
Liebe Grüße von der Jule


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen entsorgen*

Hallo Jule,

__ Bachbunge, __ Kalmus, __ Igelkolben, __ Wasserfeder, __ Krebsschere, __ Blumenbinse sind meines Wissens Winterhart.
Wasserhyazinthe nicht
__ Hechtkraut nur bedingt wenn die Wurzeln mindestens 20 cm oder tiefer im Wasser stehen.
Deine Nymphaea Laydekeri ist wohl auch Winterhart, ich würde sie aber auf mindestens 50 cm Wassertiefe stellen. Da unten ist es etwas früher warm so das sie früher anfängt zu treiben.
Alles was Welk ist würde ich 10 cm über dem Wasser abschneiden und auf den Kompost hauen.
Wenn sich viel Schlamm abgesetzt hat dann zum größten Teil entfernen.
Reinfallende Blätter müßen raus.
Die restlichen Arbeiten machst du im Frühjahr.

LG René
PS die meisten Pflanzen sind in unserem Lexikon, dort stehen noch weitere Informationen zu ihnen.


----------



## Jule69 (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen entsorgen*

Troll: Hab vielen Dank für Deine Erklärungen und Deine Mühe. Dann werde ich die Wasserhyazinthen im nächsten Monat mal abschöpfen. Die haben sich unglaublich vermehrt...__ Hechtkraut steht in 20 cm, ich werde es bald noch mal schneiden und dann schaun wir mal. Genauso werde ich es mit dem allgemeinen Schnitt am und im Teich machen. Die Seerose steht am tiefsten Punkt in meinem leider kleinen Teich, da hoffe ich mal auf ein bißchen Glück. Zur Zeit hab ich ein Netz über den Teich gespannt, damit kein Laub einfliegt...


----------

